# licorice smelling plant ID



## MELOC

sorry, no pics yet...

i found a plant today that has that anise smell. when i found it, my first thouhgt was that it was lovage. when i broke off a stem to check for a celery smell, i smelled the anise smell. the leaves resemble those of lovage or a tomato plant and the stems are round, like lovage. i guess the mint family is out due to the round stems.

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## veggrower

Angelica?


----------



## naturewoman

I have english licorice mint (which smells and tastes like licorice, not mint... I love it), but it definitely looks like a mint plant and the stem is square, so I don't think we are talking about the same plant.


----------



## bare

I don't remember where you are from MELOC, Texas? Around here it could be a number of plants, as Anise flavor is a pretty common flavor. Here it might be Canby's Licorice root, P. glycyrrhiza, which is a pretty common fern, one of the Apiaceae's or even Water Hemlock, so I hear.


----------



## MELOC

looking up angelica, i stumbled across water hemlock/cow bane. i better be careful until i know for sure. i am glad i am not a nibbler, lol.


----------



## MELOC

i wanted to take a cutting of this to my master garder neighbor...a groundhog or deer topped off all three of the plants that were growing in the same area, lol. i wonder if deer are affected by hemlock like livestock is? if so, it is probably an angelica and not hemlock.


----------



## marvella

if it were angelica the leaves would be a lot different. 

http://www.easttennesseewildflowers...adsides-Blue/Angelica_Mountain_Max_Patch3.jpg

maybe horehound? nope, just saw it's a mint.

anise hyssop? 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...l+anise&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=active&sa=G

or anise scented basil?

http://www.southernexposure.com/Merchant2/graphics/anisescentedbasilThumb.jpg

as someone else said, anise seems to be a fairly common smell. is it anywhere near blooming? that's always a help.


----------



## MELOC

it is something related to angelica or a hemlock. it is not a mint family member. the stems are round. each branch sheaths around the stem. it is not a basil...pretty sure of that. the leaves resemble angelica archangelica more so than the pics of hemlock i have seen. the hemlock leaves appear more like a fern to me. think celery or tomato...that is what i saw.

i wanted to take pics, but i will wait until it grows back a bit.


----------



## blue gecko

Just yesterday one of the ladies at the farmers market had angelica and I tasted it. It was very much like celery not licorice. Just adding some mystery to the quest LOL.


----------



## MELOC

sure it wasn't lovage? lol


----------



## blue gecko

Absolutely not lovage. The lady who had it is a good friend and professional nurseryman.


----------



## bare

There must be more than 50 types of angelica and they don't all look or taste the same.


----------



## MELOC

maybe i will call mine "critter weed" until i actually ID it. the critters seem to love it.


----------



## blue gecko

bare said:


> There must be more than 50 types of angelica and they don't all look or taste the same.


You're absolutely right bare. So MELOC's plant might just be a licorice tasting variety. Looking forward to pic's MELOC. B


----------



## MELOC

everything was eaten except the bottom leaves. i weeded it so i can take a few pics. it was growing near a few plants of asparagus and i nearly pulled it while weeding the asparagus. the other weeds would have made it hard to see the bottom leaves that remain since something chomped on it. i will go take a few pics now.


----------



## MELOC

here are some pics of the remaining foliage...


----------



## bee

hmmm...perhaps Sweet Cicily?


----------



## MELOC

i think that must be it bee...thanks!


http://altnature.com/gallery/Sweet_Cicely.htm


----------



## heather

bee said:


> Sweet Cicily?


yes, that's what it is

smells yummy


----------

